# Help construct SF url



## graudeejs (Nov 1, 2010)

I wrote violet port:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/FreeBSD/ports/ports/devel/violet/

the problem is that I can't figure out, how to write MASTERSITES corectly....
Currently I specified direct link, but it still doesn't work from ports

If I use same link and try to fetch manually (with fetch) then it works. (What the heck?)

Sourcefore is such a big pile of .... Starting to hate it.


----------



## aragon (Nov 1, 2010)

Try this:


```
MASTER_SITES=   SF/${PORTNAME}/violetumleditor/${PORTVERSION}
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 1, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Try this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Holly cow... it works.... Man I was trying 


```
MASTER_SITES=   SF/${PORTNAME}/files/violetumleditor/${PORTVERSION}
```

Thank you so very much.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's how to convert SF links:
http://userscripts.org/scripts/review/50136

Example

```
http://sourceforge.net/projects[color="Red"]/violet[/color]/files[color="Green"]/violetumleditor/[color="Blue"]0.21.1[/color]/[/color]com.horstmann.violet-[color="Blue"]0.21.1[/color].jar/download?use_mirror=garr
```



```
PORTVERSION=[color="Blue"]0.21.1[/color]
MASTERSITES=SF[color="Red"]/violet[/color][color="Green"]/violetumleditor/[/color]${PORTVERSION}[color="Green"]/[/color]
DISTNAME=com.horstmann.violet-${PORTVERSION}
# ok bad example, but it shows main concept
EXTRACT_SUFX=   .jar
EXTRACT_ONLY=
```


----------

